

Ask HN/PG: Bug report for "pending" - mschuster91

Hi, in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7482033 I posted a link - and the comment immediately went to &quot;pending&quot;, despite me having over 1000 karma points and the parent thread totally empty...
======
pg
Oops, not sure how that happened, but I've turned it off.

~~~
pg
FWIW the way it happened was that I entered the latest changes to the pending
comment code via the repl. So when the server restarted, it had the initial
version of the code, which enforced pending comments sitewide instead of per
thread.

------
minimaxir
Having over 1000 Karma does not give immunity to having comments being
pending.

Looks like the entire site is in pending mode now.

~~~
mschuster91
Together with the 502/504 errors in the last hours, I guess this is an
instance of Update Gone Wrong(tm).

